

Wireframing & Prototyping UX Design Ideas for Google Glass - mtreder
http://blog.uxpin.com/2217/design-your-own-google-glass-app/

======
gcb0
totally fail to capture the fact that you would not be seeing anything on a
sunny day in an open stadium.

would be nice if you could design with lightning limitations in mind.

------
piotr_b
Nice tool, will test soon.

